# JAG lawyers & Merit listed: question



## silverbach (12 Dec 2005)

Hello every one,

There is a member here who applied to be a lawyer at JAG and was merit listed a year ago and is still wainting to be enrolled. This person is fully bilingual and has two years of experience basically in corporate & business law.

On the other hand, I am also fully bilingual but I have 7 years of experience, mostly in criminal law.

Anybody has comments as to why this gentleman is still waiting for a phone call ? Is it common coming from JAG ? Any comments, please feel free to speak up.

Thanks.


----------



## paracowboy (12 Dec 2005)

get this through your head: you are not special. 
You will be called when your turn comes up. There are thousands of people trying to join my club, you're just one more, and you will be dealt with on time. Once the system gets around to you, once the clerks get to your paperwork, you will receive a phone call. Until then, work on your PT.


----------



## ZxExN (12 Dec 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> get this through your head: you are not special.
> You will be called when your turn comes up. There are thousands of people trying to join my club, you're just one more, and you will be dealt with on time. Once the system gets around to you, once the clerks get to your paperwork, you will receive a phone call. Until then, work on your PT.



Ease up on the guy. Hes just concerned and asking a question. I'm aware he's been asking the same one over and over. lol However it's not YOUR club nor is he ONE more guy to get processed. You attitude is horrible and does not represent the fine people of the military.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Dec 2005)

ZxExN said:
			
		

> Ease up on the guy. Hes just concerned and asking a question. I'm aware he's been asking the same one over and over. lol However it's not YOUR club nor is he ONE more guy to get processed. You attitude is horrible and does not represent the fine people of the military.



If you feel the need to lecture and correct, please fill in your profile. Empty profiles equate to empty words around here.


----------



## paracowboy (12 Dec 2005)

ZxExN said:
			
		

> Ease up on the guy. Hes just concerned and asking a question. I'm aware he's been asking the same one over and over. lol However it's not YOUR club nor is he ONE more guy to get processed. You attitude is horrible and does not represent the fine people of the military.


it is my club. I'm a member, he's not, and I strongly suspect you are not either. And he is just one more number. Another cypher. That's all any of us are - expendable assets, cogs in a machine. And my attitude is that of a professional soldier. We do things like adjust people's attitudes so that they become better assets for expending. It's called teaching. Like I'm doing now. There are many different approaches to it. I tailor it as needed. Deal with it.


----------



## ZxExN (13 Dec 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> it is my club. I'm a member, he's not, and I strongly suspect you are not either. And he is just one more number. Another cypher. That's all any of us are - expendable assets, cogs in a machine. And my attitude is that of a professional soldier. We do things like adjust people's attitudes so that they become better assets for expending. It's called teaching. Like I'm doing now. There are many different approaches to it. I tailor it as needed. Deal with it.



You are just arrogant period. The only attitude that needs adjusting is your own. You are far from professioniol, soldier or otherwise. 

Silverbach, just hang in there. The process does actually take quite a long time. They'll get around to you.


----------



## kincanucks (13 Dec 2005)

ZxExN said:
			
		

> You are just arrogant period. The only attitude that needs adjusting is your own. You are far from professioniol, soldier or otherwise.
> 
> Silverbach, just hang in there. The process does actually take quite a long time. They'll get around to you.



_If you feel the need to lecture and correct, please fill in your profile. Empty profiles equate to empty words around here._


----------



## rifleman (13 Dec 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _If you feel the need to lecture and correct, please fill in your profile. Empty profiles equate to empty words around here._


Yeah Because your profile is more important than your message 

BTW its my club


----------



## kincanucks (13 Dec 2005)

rifleman said:
			
		

> Yeah Because your profile is more important than your message
> 
> BTW its my club



Got a point?  Or is this just going to be your second stupid post of the day?


----------



## muskrat89 (13 Dec 2005)

Anyone have anything substantive to add, or has this run its course?


----------

